# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  What are some good hand-drawn mapping tools?

## Nerevar

I really enjoy using CC3 for most of my mapping, but I generally use a sketchbook when inspiration first hits me or when getting a rough idea of an area.

I usually use pencil and then some colored pencils since it's just a sketch but lately I've run into some really nice looking hand-drawn maps and was wondering if anyone had suggestions on what pens to use. I've seen different color pens used to outline things and black pens used to go over the pencil sketch.

I know each person is different but seeing as how I have almost no experience with art supplies I thought I could at least get a few good ideas here.

Thanks!

----------


## Wingshaw

Hi there Nerevar, welcome to the Guild.

After a bit of trial and error, this is what I use to do my mapping:
--regular eraser
--mechanical pencil for sketching and sometimes adding shade
--0.1 Copic Multiliner SP pen for final product
--I also find Photoshop to be a very useful tool for colouring and annotating maps, but prefer paper and pen for the actual drawing and design

This might sound a bit heretical to some people on CG, but I actually think that just about any ball-point pen can work for making a map. Those ones with the four colours are OK. It depends a lot on the level of finish you are going for, how you plan on using the map, and other aspects of your technique (for example, if colouring a map digitally, it is probably best to invest in a quality pen).

If you are interested in developing your artistic abilities, there are plenty of options out there: I don't know about different brands, but watercolours are perhaps your best bet for coloured pencils; just take care you get the appropriate paper, or else your image will start to warp.

Have you got any maps or practice images you're able to share?

THW

----------


## Nerevar

Thanks for the tips, I don't really have anything worth sharing. Most of my maps are on CC3 so my hand drawn stuff is really sketchy haha

I don't use Photoshop but heard GIMP is a good alternative, so I gotta figure out how to use that.

In the past I've tried using Sketchbook Pro, which doesn't seem bad but I don't hear about it much here so I'm guessing it must not have the same options.

----------


## Wingshaw

Sketchbook Pro has some of the key features of mapmaking--multiple layers and brush settings--coupled with the versatility of the touchscreen. It lacks the ability to add custom brushes, which is a very valuable part of photoshop, however. The biggest problem with mapping on a mobile device, in my opinion (I have also tried Sketchbook Pro) is that fingers and styli are not fine enough for the necessary details (filesize and computer processin are probably also issues, I suppose). That might be one reason you don't see it appear much here. The other is that many people have graphics tablets and find that good enough.

I definitely think mobile drawing apps could be hugely useful mapping tools in the future. As I said befor,  it would be good to see some of your work, if you have any? I'd be incredibly interested in seeing whatyou can do with Sketchbook Pro. It might be that the Guilders are just waiting for someone to demonstrate the potential of the technology, and that someone could be you.

THW

----------


## Deadshade

> This might sound a bit heretical to some people on CG, but I actually think that just about any ball-point pen can work for making a map. Those ones with the four colours are OK. It depends a lot on the level of finish you are going for, how you plan on using the map, and other aspects of your technique (for example, if colouring a map digitally, it is probably best to invest in a quality pen).
> 
> 
> THW


I confirm that and don't find it heretical at all. I did quite a few maps with a ball pen only.
The only problem is that one has to be quite sure about what one is doing because eventual erasing takes a lot of time.

But my favorite tools are one hard, one soft pencil and an eraser. There is nothing one couldn't do with that. If one needs color, I find that pastels are excellent for cartography because one rarely needs very precise color zones. 
Even if it is easy to do maps with it, I find water color annoying because one has to invest in quality paper to get acceptable results.

----------


## Chashio

Traditional media: 
Pencils: I often sketch out my ideas with a simple mechanical pencil, though sometimes I'll do more than a sketch and use better paper. If I'm shading with pencil I use a set of Faber-Castell graphite pencils that range from F to 8B. That's just what I have but there are others. I saw a video tutorial about carbon pencils that looked to have potential; they're a lot darker than regular graphite and have less of the shine. I've also seen a video in which a mechanical eraser was used to good effect--intriguing, but expensive compared to regular erasers. Blending, I have used a stub but it makes the paper less workable... I've heard good things about using a soft paint brush but haven't had a chance to try it out yet. 

I have a set of charcoal pencils but they don't blend as well as vine charcoal so they basically live in a drawer.

I gave up on regular colored pencils pretty quickly (I don't have a knack for it, or patience) but I do have a set of Derwent Inktense pencils which are watersoluble and I like those for sketching in color or adding color to pencil outline drawings (never on top of shaded pencil because it goes nasty muddy grey), and for some finished map styles they work well on their own. They're very intense though, as the name implies, and it's easy to overdo it. I usually apply the color with a water brush instead of directly on the paper.

For pens, I like the XS PITT Artist pen. I've heard good things about the Copic but the PITT pens are available to me locally. If you want to see an example of the PITT pen, check out my Iceland map; everything but the title is the XS PITT pen. The paper is 140lb Arches hot press watercolor. The title was done with Liquitex acrylic ink and a dip pen.

I recently purchased a number of acrylic inks (Liquitex and a few FW) and a variety of dip pen nibs (Speedball sketching and cartography sets) but, again, haven't had a chance to use them yet. I'm hoping to soon.

Watercolors are an excellent option, and I used some black wc to wash the ocean in the Iceland map, but I don't have much experience with them otherwise. If you decide to try them out, masking fluid is a good idea. Apply it liberally, remove as soon as possible, and don't get the clear stuff. It is easy to make a mistake when you can't see what you're doing.

Gouache is another painting medium I haven't used but I've seen some amazing maps created with it.

My personal favorite, from what I have used, is acrylic paint. I won't go into it here, but if you are interested in taking it up and want more details or suggestions from my own experience, ask.


Digital tools: Photoshop is solid for mapping, and anything else, and is my go-to for digital work. 

I used GIMP when I began mapping; it's a decent program and it worked well enough when it was what I had, but I stopped using it before I really learned how to use it as well as I've seen others around here do. 

I've also used Sketchbook and Artrage, though less for mapping. I think of Sketchbook as a dry media tool because it does pencil,  pen, charcoal and chalk effects quite well. I think it also does markers nicely but I haven't gotten into that media much. Recently I also messed around with the Sketchbook app's paintbrush tool and got some promising results. Artrage I like specifically for its painting tools and a couple others--it's sort of to Corel Painter like GIMP is to Photoshop, but with a very different UI. It's not as good on the watercolors as what I've done in Photoshop, but I have seen others do that very well so I'm sure there are tricks to it. 

For mobile drawing, I recently upgraded my old dumb phone for the new Note (which has a stylus) and downloaded the Sketchbook and Artrage apps, and I agree with THW that the stylus and touchscreen are more limited--or less exact--than a drawing tablet like the Wacom Intuos, but still quite capable. Whether it's good enough depends on what you're looking to do with it... and how patient you can be with the undo button.

I don't know if any of that was helpful to you, or stricrly what you were asking, but there it is. Maybe it'll give you some ideas.

----------


## - Max -

I use sigma micron ink pens for black and white work when working on traditional inked stuff and it's pretty good for detailed precision work (overland and cities small size maps).

----------


## Nerevar

> Sketchbook Pro has some of the key features of mapmaking--multiple layers and brush settings--coupled with the versatility of the touchscreen. It lacks the ability to add custom brushes, which is a very valuable part of photoshop, however. The biggest problem with mapping on a mobile device, in my opinion (I have also tried Sketchbook Pro) is that fingers and styli are not fine enough for the necessary details (filesize and computer processin are probably also issues, I suppose). That might be one reason you don't see it appear much here. The other is that many people have graphics tablets and find that good enough.
> 
> I definitely think mobile drawing apps could be hugely useful mapping tools in the future. As I said before,  it would be good to see some of your work, if you have any? I'd be incredibly interested in seeing what you can do with Sketchbook Pro. It might be that the Guilders are just waiting for someone to demonstrate the potential of the technology, and that someone could be you.
> 
> THW


Thanks for the tips and thanks to everyone else as well.

I'm actually using Sketchbook Pro on my computer with a Wacom tablet. I wasn't even aware that it had a mobile version haha

I like the program a lot, but I find myself often limited compared to what I see in other people's maps. To be honest though, it may be more of a skill limitation than a software limitation.

I'm currently working on a map using a combination of CC3 (for the actual map)  and Sketchbook Pro (for artsy map nuances and some shading).

Once I finish it I'll upload it for some feedback  :Smile:

----------

